# [SOLVED] Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, so my problem is a strange one, and it's REALLY starting to become an inconvenience. This may be a long post, so bear with me.

Whenever I play a game (Currently Star Trek Online & Bioshock 2 are the main culprits) I can get maybe 20-30 minutes of playtime in which I experience no issues whatsoever, and then, suddenly, the computer just shuts down as if someone pulled the power lead out from the back. Then, when I start it up again it will shut down at the Windows logo or it will freeze on my motherboard logo for like 20 minutes. Then, when it's up and running again if I just shut it down normally everything is fine until the next crash. 

At first I thought it was Steam, because when it first occured I was playing Dawn of War II & Star Trek Online through Steam, so I tried a few things like deleting Steam.dll and deleting Valves stuff from the registry, reinstalling etc and it actually worked for a bit, I got maybe 3 hours of play out of it before it crashed - although I couldn't say whether it was a coincidence or not. My next idea was to repair my windows installation in case something had gone bad there, so I did that and it worked for a full day before crashing. So I did it again and got the same results, but if I try it now it doesn't work. And besides, reinstalling windows every day isn't exactly a convenient fix.

So then I figured I'd just go ahead and reformat & reinstall completely, because that has sorted every major problem like this in the past. So I did that, and it did nothing. Which kinda sucks considering I had quite a lot of stuff that I wish hadn't been erased. but it made me think that perhaps this is a hardware issue rather than a software one - and it might be the video cards because it only happens when I play games (and occasionally if I'm watching some tv on the BBC iPlayer or something), so I took them out and cleaned the dust off them, made sure to reseat them properly and I even reseated the RAM just on the off chance but it did absolutely no good.

Really, I'm at my wits end here - I'm just about to try downgrading my video drivers just in case it's a problem there, but that's the very final thing I can think of. It's a huge inconvenience because I have to play these games for review, and I just can't get through them in 20 minute intervals. If I send it off to be repaired I'll miss deadlines and I can't really afford new hardware, so if there is anything you guys can suggest I'd be very grateful. 

My system specs:

Intel Q6600 Quad Core @2.4ghz
4GB RAM (It's Kingston, no idea what model)
2x Nvidia 9800GT 1gb in SLI
Asus P5N-E SLI Motherboard
Windows XP Home SP2

Any other information you need, I'll try my best to find. Though technically I'm not very savvy so bear with me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

Maybe this will help as well.


```
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report
    Computer                                          CHRIS-3F111BDE1
    Generator                                         Chris
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Date                                              2010-02-11
    Time                                              16:13


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 2
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     CHRIS-3F111BDE1
      User Name                                         Chris

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          2x , 2400 MHz (7 x 343)
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown
      Motherboard Chipset                               Unknown
      System Memory                                     3328 MB
      BIOS Type                                         Award (03/05/07)
      Communication Port                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Communication Port                                Printer Port (LPT1)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT  (1024 MB)
      Video Adapter                                     NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT  (1024 MB)
      Monitor                                           Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]  (16301)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     C-Media USB Headphone Set  

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Floppy Drive                                      Floppy disk drive
      Disk Drive                                        MAXTOR STM3250310AS  (232 GB, IDE)
      Optical Drive                                     Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         238464 MB (208848 MB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          HID Keyboard Device
      Keyboard                                          HID Keyboard Device
      Mouse                                             HID-compliant mouse

    Network:
      Network Adapter                                   Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter  (192.168.1.65)

    Peripherals:
      Printer                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB2 Controller                                   Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB Device                                        Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter #2
      USB Device                                        ROCCAT Kone
      USB Device                                        USB Audio Device
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ BIOS ]

    BIOS Properties:
      Vendor                                            Phoenix Technologies, LTD
      Version                                           ASUS P5N-E SLI ACPI BIOS Revision 0505
      Release Date                                      03/05/2007
      Size                                              512 KB
      Boot Devices                                      Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
      Capabilities                                      Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Supported Standards                               DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
      Expansion Capabilities                            PCI, USB

  [ System ]

    System Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      System manufacturer
      Product                                           System Product Name
      Version                                           System Version
      Serial Number                                     System Serial Number
      Universal Unique ID                               AC588950-5599DB11-BDF555B8-40414A90
      Wake-Up Type                                      Power Switch

  [ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      ASUSTeK Computer INC.
      Product                                           P5N-E SLI
      Version                                           1.XX
      Serial Number                                     123456789000

  [ Chassis ]

    Chassis Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Chassis Manufacture
      Version                                           Chassis Version
      Serial Number                                     EVAL
      Asset Tag                                         123456789000
      Chassis Type                                      Desktop Case
      Boot-Up State                                     Safe
      Power Supply State                                Safe
      Thermal State                                     Safe
      Security Status                                   None

  [ Memory Controller ]

    Memory Controller Properties:
      Error Detection Method                            8-bit Parity
      Error Correction                                  None
      Supported Memory Interleave                       1-Way
      Current Memory Interleave                         1-Way
      Supported Memory Speeds                           70ns, 60ns
      Supported Memory Types                            SPM, EDO
      Supported Memory Voltages                         5V
      Maximum Memory Module Size                        32 MB
      Memory Slots                                      4

  [ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz ]

    Processor Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Intel
      Version                                           Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
      External Clock                                    66 MHz
      Maximum Clock                                     3800 MHz
      Current Clock                                     600 MHz
      Type                                              Central Processor
      Voltage                                           1.2 V
      Status                                            Enabled
      Upgrade                                           ZIF
      Socket Designation                                Socket 775

  [ Caches / L1 Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Associativity                                     4-way Set-Associative
      Maximum Size                                      32 KB
      Installed Size                                    32 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Error Correction                                  Single-bit ECC
      Socket Designation                                L1 Cache

  [ Caches / L2 Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Associativity                                     4-way Set-Associative
      Maximum Size                                      4096 KB
      Installed Size                                    4096 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Error Correction                                  Single-bit ECC
      Socket Designation                                L2 Cache

  [ Caches / L3 Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Disabled
      Operational Mode                                  Varies with Memory Address
      Maximum Size                                      0 KB
      Installed Size                                    0 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Socket Designation                                L3 Cache

  [ Memory Modules / DIMM_A1 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                DIMM_A1
      Speed                                             60 ns
      Installed Size                                    1024 MB
      Enabled Size                                      1024 MB

  [ Memory Modules / DIMM_A2 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                DIMM_A2
      Speed                                             60 ns
      Installed Size                                    1024 MB
      Enabled Size                                      1024 MB

  [ Memory Modules / DIMM_B1 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                DIMM_B1
      Speed                                             60 ns
      Installed Size                                    1024 MB
      Enabled Size                                      1024 MB

  [ Memory Modules / DIMM_B2 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                DIMM_B2
      Speed                                             60 ns
      Installed Size                                    1024 MB
      Enabled Size                                      1024 MB

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM_A1 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Size                                              1024 MB
      Speed                                             667 MHz
      Device Locator                                    DIMM_A1
      Bank Locator                                      Bank0/1
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM_A2 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Size                                              1024 MB
      Speed                                             667 MHz
      Device Locator                                    DIMM_A2
      Bank Locator                                      Bank2/3
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM_B1 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Size                                              1024 MB
      Speed                                             667 MHz
      Device Locator                                    DIMM_B1
      Bank Locator                                      Bank4/5
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM_B2 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Size                                              1024 MB
      Speed                                             667 MHz
      Device Locator                                    DIMM_B2
      Bank Locator                                      Bank6/7
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ System Slots / PCI1 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI1
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Short

  [ System Slots / PCI2 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI2
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Short

  [ System Slots / PCIEX16_1 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCIEX16_1
      Type                                              PCI-E x1
      Usage                                             In Use
      Length                                            Short

  [ System Slots / PCIEX16_2 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCIEX16_2
      Type                                              PCI-E x1
      Usage                                             In Use
      Length                                            Short

  [ System Slots / PCIEX1_1 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCIEX1_1
      Type                                              PCI-E x1
      Usage                                             In Use
      Length                                            Short

  [ Port Connectors / PRI_IDE ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     PRI_IDE
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / FLOPPY ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         8251 FIFO Compatible
      Internal Reference Designator                     FLOPPY
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board Floppy
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / COM1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Serial Port 16450 Compatible
      Internal Reference Designator                     COM1
      Internal Connector Type                           9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
      External Connector Type                           DB-9 pin male

  [ Port Connectors / PS/2 Keyboard ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Keyboard Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     PS/2 Keyboard
      Internal Connector Type                           PS/2
      External Connector Type                           PS/2

  [ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Mouse Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     PS/2 Mouse
      Internal Connector Type                           PS/2
      External Connector Type                           PS/2

  [ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB1

  [ Port Connectors / USB2 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB2

  [ Port Connectors / USB3 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB3

  [ Port Connectors / USB4 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB4

  [ Port Connectors / USB5 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB5

  [ Port Connectors / USB6 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB6

  [ Port Connectors / USB7 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB7

  [ Port Connectors / USB8 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB8

  [ Port Connectors / USB9 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB9

  [ Port Connectors / USB10 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB10

  [ Port Connectors / LINE_IN ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Audio Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     LINE_IN
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     LINE_IN
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / Back Surround L/R ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Audio Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     Back Surround L/R
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     Back Surround L/R
      External Connector Type                           Mini-jack (headphones)

  [ Port Connectors / Side Surround L/R ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Audio Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     Side Surround L/R
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     Side Surround L/R
      External Connector Type                           Mini-jack (headphones)

  [ Port Connectors / Center/LFE ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Audio Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     Center/LFE
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     Center/LFE
      External Connector Type                           Mini-jack (headphones)

  [ Port Connectors / SPDIF_01 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     SPDIF_01
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SPDIF_02 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     SPDIF_02
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / LAN_1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Network Port
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     LAN_1
      External Connector Type                           RJ-45

  [ Port Connectors / LAN_2 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Network Port
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     LAN_2
      External Connector Type                           RJ-45

  [ Port Connectors / IE1394_1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         FireWire (IEEE P1394)
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     IE1394_1
      External Connector Type                           1394

  [ Port Connectors / IE1394_2 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         FireWire (IEEE P1394)
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     IE1394_2
      External Connector Type                           1394

  [ Port Connectors / SATA1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SATA1
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SATA2 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SATA2
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SATA3 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SATA3
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SATA4 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SATA4
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SATA5 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SATA5
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SATA6 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SATA6
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / EX_SATA1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     EX_SATA1
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          2x 
      CPUID CPU Name                                    Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
      CPUID Revision                                    000006FBh

    CPU Speed:
      CPU Clock                                         2401.43 MHz  (original: 2400 MHz)
      CPU Multiplier                                    7.0x
      CPU FSB                                           343.06 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Code Cache                                     32 KB
      L1 Data Cache                                     32 KB
      L2 Cache                                          4 MB  (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    03/05/2007-C55-MCP51-P5N-ESLI-00
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown

    BIOS Properties:
      System BIOS Date                                  03/05/07
      Video BIOS Date                                   08/13/08
      Award BIOS Type                                   Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Message                                ASUS P5N-E SLI ACPI BIOS Revision 0505
      DMI BIOS Version                                  ASUS P5N-E SLI ACPI BIOS Revision 0505


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Power Management Properties:
      Current Power Source                              AC Line
      Battery Status                                    No Battery
      Full Battery Lifetime                             Unknown
      Remaining Battery Lifetime                        Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Sensor Properties:
      Sensor Type                                       ITE IT8712F  (ISA 290h)
      GPU Sensor Type                                   Driver  (NV-DRV)

    Temperatures:
      Motherboard                                       28 °C  (82 °F)
      CPU                                               25 °C  (77 °F)
      Aux                                               73 °C  (163 °F)
      GPU                                               33 °C  (91 °F)
      MAXTOR STM3250310AS                               34 °C  (93 °F)

    Cooling Fans:
      Chassis                                           3214 RPM

    Voltage Values:
      CPU Core                                          1.26 V
      +2.5 V                                            3.28 V
      +5 V                                              4.95 V
      +12 V                                             11.97 V
      +5 V Standby                                      5.00 V
      VBAT Battery                                      3.14 V
      Debug Info F                                      22 D2 FF
      Debug Info T                                      73 28 25
      Debug Info V                                      4F CD 00 B8 BB 02 06 (F7)


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 A3 03  06 00 B0 00  A2 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  08 00 01 20  22 00 00 00  10 26 3F 00  03 01 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  21 49 44 44  13 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  07 05 22 00  00 00 00 00  81 01 85 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  78 00 00 B0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  1F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  CB 10 00 06  F4 F4 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  11 31 03 00  31 00 00 10  0B 00 00 00  00 50 07 00 
      Offset D0:  01 0A 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF FF 70 07  10 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  08 00 01 A8  00 00 E0 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 E4 FF FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D00 F01:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AC 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 10 00  21 21 16 00  11 11 00 00  04 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  21 08 12 06  DE 8F E1 1F  08 42 48 18  22 8F 00 20 
      Offset 70:  10 32 54 0A  10 00 00 00  20 00 00 00  33 00 2D 01 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 50 3F  90 7F 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  80 F9 FD 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  C7 02 28 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D00 F02:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AA 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  4D E0 20 C1  00 00 02 00  4D E0 12 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  4D 20 E0 BE  01 00 00 00  4A 20 D7 BE 
      Offset 60:  A4 00 10 CE  FF FF 00 00  11 00 06 00  FF FF 00 00 
      Offset 70:  11 00 0C 00  54 00 10 80  03 2C 1C 80  03 2C 1C 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  0D 00 00 00  DD DD 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  40 00 00 00  81 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  01 20 00 71  00 00 00 00  31 65 07 00 
      Offset C0:  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF BF  00 00 00 00  AA 80 AA 00 
      Offset D0:  00 21 09 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  80 00 73 00  92 14 00 00  80 00 49 61  64 02 13 00 
      Offset F0:  1B 1B 1B 1B  00 FF 21 00  AA AA AA AA  00 00 0F 80 

    B00 D00 F03:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 A9 03  06 00 A0 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  04 28 1C 80  04 20 1C A0 
      Offset 50:  04 18 1C 90  04 20 1C 90  04 28 1C 90  04 18 1C 80 
      Offset 60:  04 20 1C 80  04 28 1C 80  04 30 1C 80  04 38 1C 80 
      Offset 70:  02 20 1C 80  3F 41 30 C0  00 00 00 00  3E 30 40 C9 
      Offset 80:  01 00 00 00  44 30 46 C9  02 1F 1C 80  60 10 00 40 
      Offset 90:  8D DA 01 09  00 00 00 00  11 00 01 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 80 99  80 00 00 00  19 00 A8 61  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  6E 20 00 00  00 00 02 00  01 8C 01 8C 
      Offset C0:  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 02  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 10 10  18 00 00 40  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D00 F04:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AB 03  06 00 A0 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  22 88 10 04  22 80 02 0A  A0 00 02 0A  A1 10 42 0A 
      Offset 60:  85 08 11 08  84 08 31 02  22 90 B5 18  8C 31 A5 1C 
      Offset 70:  6B A5 B4 12  29 31 31 08  85 10 63 0A  A5 90 52 0C 
      Offset 80:  87 18 53 0C  62 04 31 08  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  20 80 01 00  43 08 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  06 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 10 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  01 00 00 00  22 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D00 F05:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 A8 03  04 00 A0 00  A2 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 10 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D00 F06:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B5 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 F0 0F 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D00 F07:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B4 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  10 21 00 00  AC 00 20 00 
      Offset C0:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F00:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AD 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 01 00 00  3F 44 04 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  08 F8 F0 A0  0C 0C 04 7E  0C 00 00 00  02 2B 7F 04 
      Offset 60:  65 00 52 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  33 00 20 00 
      Offset 70:  47 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  3F 63 00 00  00 04 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 23 1F 55 
      Offset 90:  35 B9 23 30  60 A5 95 45  0D 27 22 76  03 05 33 0E 
      Offset A0:  00 00 14 14  00 11 01 00  20 00 27 05  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 80 00 80  00 80 00 80  00 80 00 80  00 80 00 80 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  31 26 61 24  31 26 61 24  31 26 61 24  31 26 61 24 
      Offset E0:  03 00 00 00  10 08 71 0F  F1 01 00 00  11 11 70 11 
      Offset F0:  10 18 FF 08  08 10 03 04  11 00 00 00  63 03 77 40 

    B00 D01 F01:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AE 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  FF FF 07 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  0C 0C 03 03  C0 C0 30 30  0E 0E 0B 0B  E0 E0 B0 B0 
      Offset 70:  01 08 A0 CE  01 08 A0 CE  01 08 A0 CE  01 08 A0 CE 
      Offset 80:  01 06 00 16  21 42 F0 03  1A 26 80 00  20 60 70 00 
      Offset 90:  13 00 00 10  1F 10 00 0A  1F 20 00 06  00 20 00 06 
      Offset A0:  00 20 00 06  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 14 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  16 05 82 81  30 00 00 00  01 01 00 00 
      Offset D0:  5A 06 00 01  44 00 10 00  00 00 20 00  00 00 30 00 
      Offset E0:  98 26 97 02  18 29 97 02  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F02:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AF 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  D0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  64 19 50 84  B6 02 00 06 
      Offset 50:  54 00 02 00  4D 00 08 13  FF FF 7F 7F  7F 7F 7F FF 
      Offset 60:  FF FF 03 04  0E 00 00 00  28 80 96 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  01 01 01 01  08 00 B1 3C  0A 22 07 07  50 00 F2 02 
      Offset 80:  95 13 00 00  21 F2 CE FB  E1 00 50 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  08 00 3F 70  08 00 1F 0C  08 0F 17 00  08 0F 18 00 
      Offset A0:  50 00 00 00  30 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  FF FF 00 02  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F03:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B0 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  FF FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  31 31 00 00  AC AA 00 00  AC AA 00 00  AC AA 00 00 
      Offset 70:  AC AA 00 00  AC AA 00 00  AC AA 00 00  FF FF FF FF 
      Offset 80:  FF FF FF FF  00 10 00 00  00 00 00 00  22 22 22 22 
      Offset 90:  22 22 22 22  33 33 33 33  33 33 33 33  AA AA AA AA 
      Offset A0:  AA AA AA AA  AE 0A E0 00  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F 
      Offset B0:  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F  00 01 02 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F04:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B1 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  73 7F 00 00  FF FF 03 00  98 3A 30 80  80 01 00 02 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  1F 1F 00 00  0F 0F 0F 0F  F0 F1 41 00 
      Offset 60:  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F  F0 F1 41 00 
      Offset 70:  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F  07 00 00 00  0F 0F 00 00 
      Offset 80:  0F 0F 00 00  F0 F1 41 00  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F 
      Offset 90:  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F 
      Offset A0:  0F 0F 0F 0F  F0 F1 41 02  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F 
      Offset B0:  09 04 00 00  44 44 44 11  44 44 44 44  44 44 44 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 04  00 00 00 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  0F 0F 00 00  0F 0F 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  44 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  FF FF 00 02  00 00 00 00  0F 0F 0F 0F  0F 0F 0F 0F 

    B00 D01 F05:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B2 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  F9 01 A0 0A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F06:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B3 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  33 33 33 33  00 00 00 00  33 33 33 33 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  07 07 07 07  88 88 88 88  88 88 88 88 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  40 40 40 40  88 88 77 00 
      Offset E0:  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00  00 07 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  88 88 88 88  88 88 88 88  00 01 02 00 

    B00 D02 F00:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B6 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 08 00 00  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  8F E7 DB 8C  CC F3 B1 A8  0C DE F4 BD  5E F4 F6 C7 
      Offset 80:  39 97 9A 0A  C9 C3 3F 67  63 3F FF FF  ED D3 9E 7D 
      Offset 90:  6F FF B7 57  DD FA 7F BF  67 DE BF 7F  F0 F1 FE FE 
      Offset A0:  75 7E 77 FF  5B F9 7E 2D  6F FF FF FF  FE FF FE CF 
      Offset B0:  6F FF FF FF  EF BF E5 FF  7F 7F DB B7  7F FF FF FF 
      Offset C0:  14 97 28 0E  64 C1 16 C2  8C 1E 32 A7  CA E7 2A 96 
      Offset D0:  53 AC AC 9C  C3 FC 12 30  EE 06 EC 13  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D02 F01:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 BC 03  06 00 A0 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D02 F02:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 BA 03  00 00 20 00  A1 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  FF FF 0F 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  44 44 44 11  44 44 44 44  44 44 44 00  00 00 00 04 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  44 44 44 00  44 04 44 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  44 44 44 00  44 04 44 04 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  40 40 40 40  40 40 40 40  40 40 40 40  40 40 40 40 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D03 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B7 03  07 00 10 00  A1 00 04 06  08 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 00  C1 C1 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 F8 F0 FB  01 E0 F1 EF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 08 00 
      Offset 40:  0D 48 00 00  DE 10 55 0C  01 50 02 F8  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 60 82 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  08 80 00 A8  00 00 E0 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  10 00 41 01  01 80 00 00  10 28 00 00  81 34 11 00 
      Offset 90:  40 00 81 30  00 00 00 00  C0 01 48 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D05 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B8 03  07 00 10 00  A1 00 04 06  08 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 02 02 00  A1 A1 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 F4 F0 F7  01 D0 F1 DF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 04 00 
      Offset 40:  0D 48 00 00  DE 10 55 0C  01 50 02 F8  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 60 82 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  08 80 00 A8  00 00 E0 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  10 00 41 01  01 80 00 00  10 28 01 00  81 34 11 01 
      Offset 90:  40 00 81 30  00 00 00 00  C0 01 48 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D06 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B9 03  07 00 10 00  A1 00 04 06  08 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 03 03 00  E1 E1 00 00 
      Offset 20:  B0 FD B0 FD  A1 FD A1 FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 04 00 
      Offset 40:  0D 48 00 00  DE 10 55 0C  01 50 02 F8  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 60 82 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  08 80 00 A8  00 00 E0 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  10 00 41 01  01 80 00 00  30 28 00 00  11 34 11 03 
      Offset 90:  00 00 11 10  00 00 00 00  C0 01 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D07 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 BB 03  07 00 10 00  A1 00 04 06  08 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 04 04 00  D1 D1 00 00 
      Offset 20:  F0 FD F0 FD  E1 FD E1 FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 04 00 
      Offset 40:  0D 48 00 00  DE 10 55 0C  01 50 02 F8  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 60 82 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  08 80 00 A8  00 00 E0 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  10 00 41 01  01 80 00 00  10 28 00 00  11 34 11 02 
      Offset 90:  00 00 11 30  00 00 00 00  C0 01 48 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D09 F00:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 70 02  06 00 B0 00  A2 00 00 05  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  43 10 BC 81  08 E0 E9 01  22 20 00 00  D0 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  23 06 7F 80  03 00 00 00  00 00 03 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  06 06 05 00 
      Offset 70:  44 44 44 00  50 01 00 00  11 00 00 00  11 11 55 00 
      Offset 80:  23 55 55 00  FA 00 64 0C  03 00 00 00  7F 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  78 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  01 01 01 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  08 00 00 A8  00 00 E0 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D0A F00:  PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 60 02  0F 00 A0 00  A3 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  43 10 BC 81  00 00 FF FE  FA 3E FF 00  FA 3E FF 00 
      Offset 50:  FA 3E FF 00  00 5A 62 02  00 00 00 01  00 00 FF CF 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 F9 FF 
      Offset 70:  10 00 FF FF  CD 00 00 00  00 00 04 19  00 06 03 00 
      Offset 80:  09 80 00 21  01 00 00 00  F0 00 00 01  F0 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  21 47 65 B7  EF CD 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 10 C1  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  90 02 EF 02  00 08 5F 08  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D0A F01:  SM Bus Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 64 02  01 00 B0 00  A3 00 05 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 1C 00 00  81 1C 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0A 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  43 10 BC 81  01 00 02 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 10 00 00  01 14 00 00  01 18 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  D4 30 80 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  10 10 04 00  00 A0 00 00  80 30 00 00  46 44 44 11 
      Offset F0:  5A FF 5F BF  00 00 00 C0  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D0A F02:  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 72 02  00 04 A0 00  A3 00 00 05  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 10  00 00 10 10 
      Offset 50:  10 10 10 10  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  02 03 00 00  12 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  10 01 12 00 
      Offset 70:  32 33 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 01 00 00 
      Offset 80:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  30 02 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  01 20 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 09 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 02 00 00  00 10 00 00  05 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 10 00 80  01 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  07 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D0B F00:  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 6D 02  07 00 B0 00  A3 10 03 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 F0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 01 03 01 
      Offset 40:  43 10 BC 81  01 00 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  1A 00 00 00  1D 47 40 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D0B F01:  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 6E 02  06 00 B0 00  A3 20 03 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 E0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 02 03 01 
      Offset 40:  43 10 BC 81  0A 80 98 20  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 20 01 00  00 60 18 85  03 3C 0A 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 08 05  00 10 20 80  89 3D B6 22  77 25 64 00 
      Offset 80:  01 00 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  15 16 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 11 22 33  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  10 10 2D 0D  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D0D F00:  nVIDIA MCP51 - Parallel ATA Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 65 02  05 00 B8 00  A1 8A 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 FD 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 03 01 
      Offset 40:  43 10 BC 81  01 00 02 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  03 F0 01 00  00 00 00 00  A8 A8 20 20  6A 00 99 20 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 C5  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 F0 62 36  00 00 CE 03  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D0E F00:  nVIDIA MCP51 - SATA Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 66 02  07 00 B0 00  A1 85 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  F1 09 00 00  F1 0B 00 00  71 09 00 00  71 0B 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 F8 00 00  00 D0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 01 03 01 
      Offset 40:  43 10 BC 81  01 B0 02 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  A8 A8 A8 20  6A 00 99 20 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 C5  51 0C 00 00  00 0F 06 42  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  2C 78 C4 40  01 10 00 00  01 10 00 00  20 00 20 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 40  00 70 4C 82  00 00 00 8F  FE FF AD BF 
      Offset 90:  00 00 D9 15  00 00 00 00  06 00 06 10  00 00 01 01 
      Offset A0:  14 10 00 27  80 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  33 33 00 02 
      Offset B0:  05 CC 84 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0A 00 0A 00  08 00 02 A8 
      Offset D0:  01 00 02 04  42 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 10 80 
      Offset E0:  01 00 02 44  42 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 E0 07 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 0C 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D0F F00:  nVIDIA MCP51 - SATA Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 67 02  07 00 B0 00  A1 85 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  E1 09 00 00  E1 0B 00 00  61 09 00 00  61 0B 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 F3 00 00  00 C0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 01 03 01 
      Offset 40:  43 10 BC 81  01 B0 02 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  A8 A8 A8 20  6A 00 99 20 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 C5  51 0C 00 00  00 0F 06 42  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  2C 78 C4 40  01 10 00 00  01 10 00 00  20 00 20 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  E7 75 80 2B  00 00 B6 08  B2 31 56 FC 
      Offset 90:  00 00 A6 07  00 00 00 00  06 00 06 10  00 00 01 01 
      Offset A0:  14 10 00 00  80 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  33 33 00 02 
      Offset B0:  05 CC 84 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0A 00 0A 00  08 00 02 A8 
      Offset D0:  01 00 02 14  42 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  02 00 10 00 
      Offset E0:  01 00 02 44  42 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 30 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 0C 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D10 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 6F 02  07 00 B0 00  A2 01 04 06  00 00 81 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 05 05 80  F0 00 80 02 
      Offset 20:  F0 FF 00 00  F0 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  B8 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 02 
      Offset 40:  00 00 03 00  01 00 02 00  07 00 00 00  00 00 44 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 FE CF  00 00 00 00  FF 1F FF 1F  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 FE 2F  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 00 00 A8 
      Offset 90:  00 00 E0 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  06 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  FF FF 00 00  0D 8C 00 00  DE 10 84 CB 
      Offset C0:  DE 10 84 CB  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D10 F01:  PCI Device [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 6C 02  06 00 B0 00  A2 00 03 04  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 40 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 49 82 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0B 02 02 05 
      Offset 40:  43 10 49 82  01 50 02 C0  00 00 00 00  01 01 0F 00 
      Offset 50:  05 6C 80 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0F 00 00 00  08 00 02 A8 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 46  00 29 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F00:  nVIDIA MCP51 - LAN Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 69 02  07 00 B0 00  A3 00 80 06  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 B0 02 FE  01 F2 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 21 82 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 01 01 14 
      Offset 40:  43 10 21 82  01 00 02 FE  00 00 00 00  0B 00 00 10 
      Offset 50:  05 6C 84 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0F 00 00 00  08 00 02 A8 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  11 00 00 00  42 01 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F00:  NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 14 06  07 00 10 00  A2 00 00 03  08 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 FA  0C 00 00 E0  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 F8 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  01 CF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  CE D6 23 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 68 03 00  08 00 00 00  05 78 80 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 01 00  E0 84 00 00 
      Offset 80:  10 29 00 00  01 3D 00 00  48 00 81 10  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D00 F00:  NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 14 06  06 00 10 00  A2 00 00 03  08 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 F7  0C 00 00 D0  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 F4 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  81 AC 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  CE D6 23 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 68 03 00  08 00 00 00  05 78 80 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 01 00  E0 84 00 00 
      Offset 80:  10 29 00 00  01 3D 00 01  48 00 81 10  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B04 D00 F00:  PCI Device [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  7B 19 60 23  07 00 10 00  02 01 06 01  08 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 DF 00 00  01 DE 00 00  01 DD 00 00  01 DC 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 DB 00 00  00 E0 FF FD  00 00 00 00  43 10 08 82 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  68 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0B 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  11 11 02 20  00 00 7F 75  30 00 00 3F  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  10 00 11 02  00 00 00 00  00 20 08 00  11 F4 03 01 
      Offset 60:  00 00 11 10  00 00 00 00  01 50 02 40  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  C3 8B 38 00  03 45 02 00  00 00 3F 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  18 00 80 80  01 00 00 00  00 00 EB 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  98 34 27 C0  49 90 00 89 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  40 00 40 00  00 00 00 00 

    B05 D08 F00:  VIA VT6306/6307 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  06 11 44 30  17 00 10 02  C0 10 00 0C  08 20 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 F0 DF FD  01 BF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 FE 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 01 00 20 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 02 E4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.i.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......$...IBM VGA Compatible........08/13/08
    C000:0040  ..................4........o...........".........PMIDl.o.......
    C000:0080  .....3b.M...|.......;...................,[email protected]@...1...
    C000:00C0  ....Q......`....".......................HWEAGeForce 9800 GT VGA 
    C000:0100  BIOS.........................................................Ver
    C000:0140  sion 62.92.52.00.0P ...Copyright (C) 1996-2008 NVIDIA Corp......
    C000:0180  ........BIOS-P/[email protected]:0...................Chip Rev.............
    C000:01C0  ................................................PCIR............
    C000:0200  i.......HYB$..BIT......E2.....B.....C.....D.....A.....I.....L...
    C000:0240  ..M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....x...#.d...&.i.
    C000:0280  &.(...N...`.D............R.b.0................\\............&..L
    C000:02C0  .....~.....2.8.P...:.2...^...h....r...U...E...-...............B'
    C000:0300  .....P=..W.(...0.#..#.....T..............R.b.....&.6...06/26/08.
    C000:0340  ........................Q.J.....~.~........... .........Q.J.....
    C000:0380  ~.~.,.......1.x...O.5.x.o.......G.....L.......Q...Q.........w...
    C000:03C0  x.x.s...x.x...a.x.....f.k.k.k.......k.n.....q.k...t.d.-.z.x.J.z.


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    HDD             MAXTOR STM3250310AS
    Monitor         NUL0000: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
    Motherboard     03/05/2007-C55-MCP51-P5N-ESLI-00
    Motherboard     ASUS P5N-E SLI ACPI BIOS Revision 0505
    Motherboard     DMIMOBO: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5N-E SLI
    Motherboard     DMISYS: System manufacturer System Product Name
    PCI/AGP         10DE-0260: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-0264: SM Bus Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-026C: PCI Device [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-026D: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-026E: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-026F: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-0270: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-0272: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03A3: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03A8: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03A9: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03AA: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03AB: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03AC: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03AD: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03AE: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03AF: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B0: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B1: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B2: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B3: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B4: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B5: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B6: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B7: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B8: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03B9: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03BA: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03BB: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-03BC: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         10DE-0614: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         197B-2360: PCI Device [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
```
Also, downgrading the drivers didn't work. I'm about to install SP3 & the latest DirectX Redistributable.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

Hi, welcome to TSF

When the computer shuts down after a few minutes of gameplay, it's usually due to heat or power.

Remove the side panel from your case and post back with the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts). As you have two 9800GT cards, you will need a strong PSU to handle them under stress.

Have you tested with one of the graphics cards removed? SLI configurations increase game performance by about 20-30% over a single card, but they require more power, so if your PSU is borderline in terms of total watts and +12V amps for a single 9800GT, the extra card could be pushing the PSU beyond its capabilities.

Boot into BIOS and make a note of the temperatures and PSU voltages. Reboot back into Windows and run *Everest*. Go to Computer > Sensor, then leave the program running on the desktop and start a fullscreen game. Alt-tab out of the game after about 15 minutes and take a screenshot of Everest.

Post back with the BIOS and Everest readings so we can compare your computer's performance at idle and under stress.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

power supply
brand
model
wattage

what does the bios list for cpu temp and the 12v line voltages


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

My PSU is as follows:

Thermaltake Toughpower 750W

Four +12v rails (12V1, 12V2, 12V3, 12V4) 

I don't know if that's what you are looking for or not, let me know if you need anything else quoted.

I have run with SLI disabled and it makes no difference, haven't tried running it with one taken out completely. I'll do the Everest readings now. Could you tell me how to do the BIOS stuff? I'm sure it's probably quite simple but I'll probably do it wrong.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

How old is this computer? What kind of thermal paste did you use when it was put together? When you get in to the bios, go to the Advanced area and in there migrate to the Hardware Monitor area. In there as requested previously, report the temperatures and voltages. If you can't find it, let us know and we will work with you to do that.

Have you tried this rig with ony one stick of ram? If that doesn't work for you, swap the other single stick in there and try that stick. REport the results back to us. Each single stick needs to be tried alone.

BTW, while testing, it might be a good idea to use only the one video card.


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

The computer itself is around 2-3 years old, the graphics cards are more recent - just over a year, perhaps. I didn't assemble it so I have no idea about the thermal paste.

I managed to take this before it crashed:

Before:










During:


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

Vcore Voltage: 1.23V
3.3V Voltage: 3.29V
5V Voltage: 4.94V
12V Voltage: 11.96V
CPU Temp: 80 Degrees
M/B Temp 28 Degrees

CPU at 80? Surely that's a bit high?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

If that is bios and that is 80c, then we have the reason it is shutting down. The bios reading is more accurate than aftermarket programs about 95% of the time. Double check that bios temps and put all of them here so we can evaluate.


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

It was BIOS, I just checked again and it was 55, climbing slowly. I think it hit 80 because I was looking around a while for the temperature listing.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

You need to change that thermal paste on your Heatsin/CPU (clean it off and reapply) ASAP, because you are burning up with that kind of temperature if it is 80c. Even under the most stressful conditions, that CPU should not go over 60c temperature. Those kind of temps can cause all kinds of problems and may ultimately harm other components of your computer if not taken care of.

Please follow these directions closely:

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste

In addition, please tell us what kind of case cooling you have. (fans, what kind, were located, blowing which direction)


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

So just to be clear, I'm removing and re-applying the existing paste and not applying new? 

As for fans I believe I have one on the back of the case towards the top, pointing inwards. I think that's the only independant fan running.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

the fans at the back exhaust hot air

you always apply new paste


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

Arctic Silver thermal paste - 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

There should also be a large fan at the front of your case to pull in cool air from the outside. This cool air passes over the motherboard and components before being exhausted by the rear fan.


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

I just ordered some of this - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=TH-002-AR

As for pulling cool air in, there are a couple of vents that I can feel cold air around, but I'm not sure if there is a fan there or not.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

Remove the side panel from your case to see if there is a fan. It should be 80mm or 120mm and positioned in front of the air vents.

If you hold a piece of paper in front of the vents (outside the case), it should be sucked towards the case if there is a correctly positioned fan installed there.


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

I tried it and there was a little resistance pulling the paper away, but it probably couldn't be classified as the paper being sucked towards the case.

If this is causing overheating it makes me wonder why it hasn't been an issue in the past. I'll open the case up and check for a fan.


----------



## Nodtveit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

Just figured I'd make a post saying that I replaced my CPU fan/heatsink with a new one (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro), and the problem has gone. The temperature went down from nearly 100, to 40 max.

I've clocked nearly 6 hours gameplay since I installed it, and no crashes at all. Thanks to those who helped me figure this out - I had ruled overheating out before  I'll definately bookmark this site for next time, I always seem to run into problems. Thanks again guys.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Random Shut Downs For No Apparent Reason*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------

